# 540 Flybye video



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

I was trying to get some exhaust video and my wife surprised me and romps on the gas from about 10 mph and does a flybye

My car is a 2001 540iA Dinan 5 Stage 5 with a dynamax/walker racing resonator and Dinan exhaust.
Right click and save as only 3.46 megs.
Flybye Video


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

Sounds great :thumbup:


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Nov 26, 2002)

Sounds and looks great!


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)




----------



## Faheem Daddy (Oct 7, 2002)

That car sounds soooo f*ckin mean!


----------

